# John Veale anyone know his violin concerto? You should.....



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

This was a discovery of mine about a year ago. John Veale is a British Composer. Its a disc with Britten's Violin Concerto. Lydia Markovitch with Richard Hickox....Chandos 9910......check it out.....


----------



## jimmosk (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes! Strong British mid-20th-century writing, not far from William Alwyn -- one foot in the Romantic tradition of the previous century, but more complex harmonies and rhythms. There's an air-check recording of his Symphony floating around on Unsung Composers that's equally worthwhile. I don't know why Veale hasn't gotten more attention.

-J

-- 
Jim Moskowitz 
The Unknown Composers Page
My latest list of unusual classical CDs for auction


----------

